# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan de computer

## Agnes574

Hoi,ik weet niet of dit een echte verslaving is....

maar tot een half jaar geleden keek ik eens in de 3 weken eens op de pc,terwijl ik nu zodra ik wakker wordt dat ding aanzet;spelletjes spelen(die goed zijn voor de hersenen!),MediCity-en,vanalles opzoeken op het net...ik kan me er de hele dag mee bezig houden...en zet 'm maar moeilijk uit! :EEK!:  

Iemand die hier een reactie of tip op wil geven???
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## crestfallensoul

He Agnes, ik denk dat je geen computer verslaving hebt maar een Internet verslaving.
Test je zelf eens........ trek de stekker er eens voor 1 dag uit en analyseer je eigen gedrag eens.
Bijna zeker weten dat je niet weet waar je het zoeken moet, je zal alles uit de hoek zoeken om je bezig te houden, je verveelt je dus... krijgt telkens de neiging om de pc aan te zetten, vingers jeuken ervan hihi.

Máár, stop die stekker er eens in en dan de pc aan maar je internet eruit laten...... Spelletje? ja, leuk maar niet voor lang........dat internet trekt je.

Herken je dit gevoel? (pc eens stuk etc....) dan ben je dus Internet verslaafd.

Je hebt een komplete eigen virtuele wereld gecreeerd om je heen, je beste vrienden worden je internet vrienden, je kent ze niet maar verteld ze wel veel meer dan je aan je echte beste vriend zou vertellen..... een rare gewaarwording is dat als je er over nadenkt.
Komt omdat het zo zacht sluipend gaat dat je de overgang niet (hebt) merkt van het echte leven naar het virtuele, en nu is het nog niet eens 3 dimensionaal want dan is het nog erger volgens mij.

Ik geloof dan ook dat het internet niet meer weg te denken is in deze tijd, het hoort erbij zoals de mobieltjes, eenmaal gewent dan kan je niet meer zonder.
En al degene die vinden dat dit 'onzin' is, hebben geen kennis van de pc of zitten nog maar net op het 'Net'

Maar je weet 'Kennis is macht' en kennis heb je nooit genoeg.... daar is internet heel goed voor....

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Peter,
idd...door mijn ziekte zit ik bijna altijd thuis en weet ik niet altijd wat te doen..
Ik doe ook wel andere dingen hoor;mijn huishouden,boodschappen,'s uit eten,met mijn honden bezig zijn,voor mijn ventje zorgen,zweedse puzzels(maar die boekjes heb ik allang ingevuld voor de volgende uitkomen!)....
Maar nu ik internet heb 'ontdekt',gaat er blijkbaar een nieuwe wereld voor me open!!!
Er is zoveel te vinden en te bekijken en idd je leert er iedere keer weer wat van bij!
En...beter op de pc zitten als hele dagen slapen...dan passeert je leven zonder dat je het merkt!
Maar als ik zo 's nadenk...er zijn (ja,écht waar!)toch wel dagen dat ik de pc helemaal niet open en dan mis ik het ook niet...maar als ik 'm dan weer open,ben ik al op voorhand benieuwd naar de inhoud van mijn inbox en de laatste reacties op het forum hier!!!
Nu ik moderator ben van drie rubrieken vind ik het ook leuk om interessante artikels of nieuwtjes op te zoeken die mensen misschien kunnen helpen...
Het internet is gewoon de Max!!  :Wink: 
En idd,het is net als de gsm ed niet meer weg te denken...
en makkelijk ook..ik kan met mijn ouders en vrienden die op minimaal een uur rijden wonen(over de grens in Nederland)nu makkelijk communiceren zonder een torenhoge gsm-rekening..is nice!!

Maar...weeral een vree goede post;dank je!!
Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Zoals je al zegt, ziek thuis zitten, ik geloof dat dan het internet idd een heel goed alternatief is om je zo normaal mogelijk te voelen.
Zorgt niet alleen voor info maar ook voor afleiding van je eigen probleem.
Degene die het leuk vindt om anderen te helpen, binnen hun grenzen, reageren dan ook meestal leuk en spontaan op een forum zoals dit, sommigen hebben het idee dat het altijd dezelfde zijn die reageren omdat ze heel slim zijn.... die begrijpen niet goed dat die(Wij) zeer veel zitten Googlen om een antwoord te vinden en miss kunnen wij idd iets meer gericht zoeken of doen iets meer moeite daarvoor...Maar we weten echt niet alles he.

Je zegt, ik kan hem wel een paar dagen uit laten staan.
Klopt hoor, als je iets anders te doen hebt én je hebt de wetenschap dat je hem aan kunt zetten wanneer je wilt, als je stopt met roken kan je ook sigaretten bij je hebben hoor, kijk ernaar en vraag je maar af of je die persé nu wilt opsteken of dat je nog wat kunt wachten (je gaat tenslotte niet dood)
maar als je niets bij je hebt dan is de drang al veel groter gewoon door het besef dat je er niet aan kan als het te gek wordt.

Nu ben je Mod van 3 rubrieken......
Wat ben je volgend jaar??? Admin of Boardcoder met een eigen forum?
Verslaving betekent tenslotte dat je méér wilt zonder dat je dat beseft...
hou het voor jezelf in de gaten dan hou je het ook in de hand... en vooral, Blijf communiceren met je andere helft hihihi

Ps, best leuk om met je te kletsen hoor........Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

idd...gezellig hé!  :Wink: 
Mijn wederhelft gaat voor alles...en de communicatie is tip-top..dus dat zit wel ok!

En ja,soms denk ik wel eens;dju,mijn naam staan ver achter alle onderwerpen...maar dan denk ik daarna;ik krijg heel veel positieve reacties en doe het gewoon graag...het is mij niet teveel eens wat op te zoeken wat een ander kan helpen...en mocht iemand denken dat ik maar post om te kunnen posten...nee;dan kent diegene mij niet goed...het is namelijk al zeer vermoeiend voor mij om zolang achter de pc te zitten! Ik post om te (proberen) helpen,om iets te vragen of om ervaringen en tips te delen!!!

Als mensen daar een probleem mee hebben...pech voor hun hé..hihihi!!
greetz Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

hihi hier is er nog eentje hahaha

----------


## Agnes574

We zullen niet de enigen zijn vermoed ik..... :Wink:

----------


## jorg

ja dat probleem heb ik ook met de pc
maar als je bekijkt ik zit op msn zoeen 230 mensen elke dag online en dat is non stop dat het zo blijft staan :s 
dus ik ben niet echt de enige
sinds de pc bestaat zitte alle jongeren bijna op de pc en komen bijna niet meer buiten
als mijn ma naar de winkel wil gaan bij mij 
zeg ik altijd ik ben bezig of heb geen zin
en thuis heb ik ook altijd probleme en ik snij mezelf en zvdr  :Frown:  onlangs heeft een vriendin van mij zelfmoord gepleegt (2dagen geleden )
het enige wat mijn zinnen verzet is pc 
dus eigenlijk wil ik er niet vanaf graken
als ik aan de pc zit ben ik vrij niemand kan mij wat maken

----------


## crestfallensoul

> het enige wat mijn zinnen verzet is pc 
> dus eigenlijk wil ik er niet vanaf graken
> als ik aan de pc zit ben ik vrij niemand kan mij wat maken


He, daarom noemen ze het dan ook verslavend....
Probeer voor jezelf dan toch iets te zoeken in de echte wereld, een club oid.
Je zal toch wel ergens zin in hebben?
Hobby's?? Gebruik (de pc) google eens en kijk eens wat er te doen is in de buitenwereld wat betreft hobby's en aanverwante dingen, je hebt nog zoveel tijd voor die pc, het is toch geen 'Must'

Grz. Peter.

----------


## Felice

Ja Agnes, ik weet het, maar ik vrees terecht dat ik dan nog meer tijd kwijt raak op de computer, en dat is nu toch ook echt niet de bedoeling...maar bubbles speel ik nu toch, solo, dus dan zou ik dat wel leuk vinden om als ''wedstrijdje'' hier te kunnen doen, te kijken hoe hoog de score is van elkaar.
Ik ben doordat ik op dit forum terecht ben gekomen echt heel veel tijd er aan kwijt geraakt, tijd die niet terug komt. 
En daardoor weer minder gelegenheid om andere dingen te doen, andere contacten te onderhouden, te lezen, te poetsen, tv te kijken, enz....ook al is het hier ook wel leuk, het is verslavend bij mij tenminste. Als ik een klok had gehad om het te kunnen timen hoeveel tijd ik er op heb gezeten, dat zou echt heel erg zijn. Ook hierin ben ik dus te zwak...ik zou dan 24 uur per dag meer tijd moeten hebben. Laat staan als ik ga proberen me nog meer spelletjes eigen te maken...

----------


## Petra717

Felice, 
Is het misschien een goed idee om een wekker naast je te kunnen neerzetten?
Dat je zelf zegt, zolang mag ik er achter en dan ga ik het een en ander doen... 
Doe ik dat niet dan mag ik de volgende dag, korter op de computer? 

Wie weet heb je er iets aan!

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip!
En er staat een bubble-spel in het Spellenhok!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Op zich een goede tip, Petra! Ik weet alleen niet of ik ne dan daar wel aan houdt...(net als met mijn wake-up lamp... :Frown:  )

Bubbles Agnes, ik ga meten kijken!! Leuk!

----------


## Petra717

> Op zich een goede tip, Petra! Ik weet alleen niet of ik ne dan daar wel aan houdt...(net als met mijn wake-up lamp... )
> 
> Bubbles Agnes, ik ga meten kijken!! Leuk!


Gewoon doorzetten en geloven dat je je eraan kan houden :Wink:  ... En misschien je man vragen om te helpen jouw je eraan te herinneren dat je er over een uurtje (een ander tijdsbestek kan natuurlijk ook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) af gaat? Zo hoef je het niet alleen te doen! en kunnen jullie samen werken om jouw niet dagen lang achter de PC te laten! Succes! 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Feliceke,
Je moet eens kijken bij 'Verslavingen'...ik heb daar de vraag gepost of ik PC-verslaafd ben...hihi... :Wink: 
De ideeenhoek houden voor ideeen/tips omtrent MC nu allemaal ok?

Ik heb de betreffende berichten dus ook naar hier verplaatst...zodat de 'ideeenhoek' overzichtelijk blijft voor de moderators!!

Liefs en dikke knuf Xx

----------


## Felice

Lieve Petra, Mijn man is er vaak niet als ik aan de computer zit... hij is naar zijn werk of doet iets anders... en er is iets dat steeds sterker is dan ik...!
ik geef mijn eigen kracht weg dus zogezegd en dat vind ik dan weer slap van mezelf...hetzelfde probleem als met opstaan dus. te weinig innerlijke structuur en discipline! Balen! Wil daarin echt sterker worden...!!!!

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Felice, 
Je gaat er bij voorbaat al vanuit dat het je niet gaat lukken (op tijd achter de computer weg)... Als je met die insteek al achter de computer gaat zitten, dan zal het nooit lukken! Geloof in jezelf en roep: "IK KAN HET"

Wat je ook kan doen... is bijv een lijstje maken van de dingen die je die dag wilt doen (bezoekje afleggen, boodschapen doen, strijken ect.). Spreek met jezelf af dat je pas achter de computer mag als het lijstje is afgewerkt. 

Bij mij is het zo dat ik de computer nodig heb voor school. Als ik veel te doen heb dan maak ik ook een lijstje en dan mag ik na de belangrijkste dingen even op MC en/of MSN... na een poosje ga ik dan weer aan de slag... soms duurt dit wel wat langer. Maar het gaat steeds beter! 

Succes!

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi allemaal,

Ikzelf ken het probleem niet,
ik kijk wel dagelijks mijn mails na,
ga sinds kort op bezoek bij het forum,
maar ik kan gewoon niet lang achter de pc blijven,
krijg pijn in mijn schouders bij spelletjes traanogen....
Maar ik kwam in deze rubriek eigenlijk kijken voor mijn zoon,
tja hij heeft ook gezondheidsproblemen,
zijn bloed is kort geleden onderzocht,
maar hij is volgens mij echt computer/internet verslaafd,
hij is 21 jaar heeft geen echte contacten,
zit bij een spel en forum van dat spel,
ik vind hem vaak kribbig,
mijn ex was alcolieker en ook kon hij zo kribbig zijn,
ik denk dus dat dat van die verslaving komt,
gewichtstoename heeft mijn zoon ook op korte tijd gekregen,
zo erg zelfs dat hij striemen heeft,
ik sta er gewoon machteloos tegenover.
Hij beweert zelfs helemaal niet internet verslaafd te zijn,
o nee moet je hem eens zien zenuwen als er wat mis is met het internet.
Maar ja waarom schrijf ik dit hier neer,
zodat degene die hier denken internet verslaafd te zijn,
al verder staan dan mijn zoon,
dikke duim daarvoor,
welke hulp ervoor is kan ik spijtig genoeg niet bij helpen,
ik zoek al jaren hulp voor mijn zoon zonder succes,
sinds hij meerderjarig is nog moeilijker om er hulp voor te vnden.
Maar aan ieder die zich internet verslaafd voelt 
zou ik zeggen doe de proef op de som zoals hierboven vermeld word,
lukt het niet de eerste keer niet opgeven opnieuw proberen,
vroeg of laat sla je er wel in,
verder zou ik nog de raad geven indien toch verslaafd probeer voor uzelf
een schema op te stellen .. uur op de pc,
neem om te beginnen een tijd die je redelijk vind zet een wekker en als die afloopt afsluiten,
verplichte pauze inlassen,
een streefgetal van tijd in gedachte nemen en naar dat streefgetal werken
door tijd op pc af te bouwen,
ik zou niemand wensen zo een toestand waar mijn zoon inzit mee te maken,
ik als moeder ben zelfs bang dat indien hij zo doorgaat ik hem ga overleven.
Moed niet opgeven

----------


## Ronald68

> Ikzelf ken het probleem niet,
> ik kijk wel dagelijks mijn mails na,
> ga sinds kort op bezoek bij het forum,
> maar ik kan gewoon niet lang achter de pc blijven,
> krijg pijn in mijn schouders bij spelletjes traanogen....
> Maar ik kwam in deze rubriek eigenlijk kijken voor mijn zoon,
> tja hij heeft ook gezondheidsproblemen,
> zijn bloed is kort geleden onderzocht,
> maar hij is volgens mij echt computer/internet verslaafd,
> ...


Ik ken het probleem, wel in mindere mate, maar in 2 varianten. Zelf heb ik er geen last van, ongeveer 2 weken off-line geweest na de overstap van KPN naar Ziggo. Ik zag het meer als hinderlijk omdat ik nu alleen mail kon lezen op het werk en dr live-timing van de Formule 1 moest missen.
Mijn oudste zoon (9) vond het wel vervelend. Hij zit dagelijks achter de pc (spele.nl) en andere varianten. Verder is er uiteraard nog de PS2, maar het ergst is de DS. Het gaat zo ver dat hij en in ergere maten zijn broertje (7) dat ding me naar hun kamer smokkelen, of voor dag en dauw opstaan om met dat ding te spelen. Het voordeel is dat die dingen makkelijker in beslag te nemen zijn. En wat internet betreft, ik haal als het te gek wordt gewoon de patch snoeren er uit zodat er in ieder geval niet meer op de slaapkamer ge-internet kan worden.
Ik denk dat een 21 jarige jongen dat soort geintjes overigens wel snel door heeft, maar het is uiteraard het proberen waard.
Overigens hebben wij de regel dat als het mooi weer is, de kinderen naar buiten moeten.
Persoonlijk ben ik geen fan van het kookwekker naast de pc, omdat de tijd meestal om is op een tijdstip dat het niet uitkomt. Wij hanteren de regel potje afmaken en dan stoppen. Hiervoor krijgen we meer begrip.

Overigens ben ik vroeger wel eens s'nachts achter de pc weggeschopt, internet was er toen nog niet, ik had toen nog geen eens een muis! Ik was gek van programmeren en als iets niet lukte beet ik me er in vast. Later is dat mijn werk geworden en verdween de passie vanzelf.

----------

